# Telemann's many "Ouvertures"



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Telemann was a great composer, often overlooked as a light baroque fella, but his asymmetry and quirky phrasing really has a punch, he's never square and keeps going with his material. He wrote many suite type pieces, "ouvertures" as he called them, in multiple movements. The trouble is, there are so MANY of them. But really, have no fear, many are quite good, some brilliant.

Here is an example, 










Here is a three CD box from a set of three boxes.


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

TWV 55: D1 (note the capital D) is one of my favorite pieces by him. I can't find a link on youtube, but it's available on Spotify if you have access to that. Mvmts III and IV are my favorites. Another good one is TWV 55:e1, which I believe is the first piece on his Tafelmusik collection. According to my tagging, both are classified as Ouvertures.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Very close to the Classical Era imo. Not soon after did Boyce and CPE Bach come aboard along with the other young Bach's and galant style Symphonies followed. I chose Tafelmusik as it has some ouvertures along with other stuff. 4 disk set at a great price.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

_The Tree Frogs_ violin concerto. Lots of dissonance!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

One of my favorite Ouvertures, the second movement is called "Gout" and has lots of surprising and effective dissonance. The first movement is a little rough too. The funky Gout movement starts in the 3:20s, its notable for this one outstanding dissonant note that breaks the phrase. In the 12:40s in the "Whorehouse" movement, good for healing apparently.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I guess when you write as many pieces as Telemann you get a bit bored without stepping outside of the norm a bit


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> I guess when you write as many pieces as Telemann you get a bit bored without stepping outside of the norm a bit


Reading his little autobiography, the man must have been hyperactive.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Orchestral Suite in F Minor, TWV 55:f1: IV. Sarabande reminds me of Bach: St. Matthew Passion - 6. Buß und Reu


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The CPO label has a lot of good Telemann recordings.


----------

